# check your billing with Rogers



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

Hi Folks,

I know there was a thread about a huge bill which Rogers eventually fixed and there was advice in there to check your bills.

Well, this is just another post to remind folks to do that. I don't have my bill yet, but I called to verify some details. Sure enough, stuff was missed. I'm not livid or anything b/c the girl was very friendly and she was busy. Rogers is making the right corrections so I'm not being charged any exorbitant fees so no biggee.

But just a reminder to follow up.

Cheers,
Keebler

PS. this isn't a 'let's flame Rogers post'....just a reminder for due diligence.


----------



## Bilbo (Jul 12, 2001)

Yes, they messed up my bill as well... so yes, check your bill carefully.


----------



## pangolin (Jun 22, 2008)

Mine too..

Here's my case:

I moved from an single account to a family plan account. When I got my final bill for my single account I was shocked.

1. I got charged for early termination of $100. What?! I did not terminate my 6GB data plan. I just moved it to a family plan.

2. The fact that they already charged me for $100 which I believe should not be done in the first place. What makes it even worse is they double charged me.

In my billing it says:

Early termination fee $100
Early termination fee $100

It's crazy.. I called them early in the morning thinking that I can get thru easily since its early morning.. no can do! It took me an hour just waiting for the customer service to pick me from the queue. In the end, I just emailed them about my concern.

What is happening to rogers customer service? Are there even people working there? It seems that there's only one person tending the phone lines.. Geez..


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

They screwed mine up too. $1100. I got it down to $46.
Check it!


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

Both of my bills have been messed up so far.

Nothing to do with data though. The first time they charged me for text messages on my first day (and I sent about 100).

Then the second time they charged me for my Value Pack twice, saying they hadn't charged me the first month... but they were not supposed to charge me for the first month because it was supposed to be free!

Both times, they credited it all back, as well as any long distance charges (about $4 each time).


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

My first bill was so damn confusing, they could very well have made a mistake, but I sure couldn't tell. It was broken into two separate sections, one for the first 3 weeks, then another for the following regular month.. but they broke it down into very strange pricing that I couldn't understand how or what anything was.

Following bill was fine... so I just left it at that.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

No problems here.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Mine's fine...only used 191Mb and I use the Facebook quite frequently...


----------



## pangolin (Jun 22, 2008)

pangolin said:


> Mine too..
> 
> Here's my case:
> 
> ...


Finally, they fixed my bill.. Now I got an $85 refund to my account. Sweet!


----------



## MrNeoStylez (Sep 16, 2008)

Everybody and there mother just got their iphone bills and rogers customer service is PACKED.. like major.. 

its kinda funny actualy but also sad..


----------



## mpuk (May 24, 2005)

I've has some screw ups too, as usual. The latest affects those of us who text to our American friends. Rogers claims AT&T will no longer allow them to send free text messages to their customers, according to the rep I talked to today. BS. Rogers just wants to make more money off texting, and with more and more smartphones out there with keyboards, they know that a lot of people are texting more than ever instead of calling. They credited me back some $48 in texts over the past 2 months, but its still BS to me. Charging $.25 a message all of a sudden and blaming it on someone else when it was free for me before.


----------

